
AI, Decentralization and the Captcha Arms Race - lopiz
https://hive.blog/hive-122108/@condra/ai-decentralization-and-the-captcha-arms-race
======
earthlingdavey
A good primer for anyone interested in using blockchain for democracy and a
better world. Thank you :)

------
krucifer
This is the future

~~~
lopiz
yeah, maybe, it is still early to say so but it is possible.

------
SidAI
Great article !

~~~
lopiz
I found this article extremely interesting, AI-resistant captchas might be
possible with this, created by humans and not by algorithms.

~~~
earthlingdavey
I like your thinking. With a slight twist, what you're suggesting can be done
right now with Idena.

Websites can incorporate a sign in with Idena button to protect from bots and
prove the user is human. The visitor must be validated on the Idena network
(the userbase is growing, it's 2k at the moment)

